# Vetassess Statutory Declaration



## prashant.c83 (May 19, 2015)

Hello All,

My question is specifically for current / former applicants of Vetassess.

Has anyone tried using a self declaration of roles and responsibilities. What was the outcome... did Vetassess accept it?

I have read post almost all relevant post out here; most of them speak about ACS and not Vetassess. ACS clearly states on their website that self declaration would not be accepted. However this is not the case with Vetassess website; which states "_a Statutory Declaration if you are unable to obtain a Statement of Service as described above. This should be verifiable and supported by other evidence such as Appointment Letter, Official Position Description and evidence of paid employment. A Statutory Declaration on its own will not suffice as evidence of tasks performed_"

Background:
I am playing on a sticky wicket out here... I worked for a Banking major and they have strict policies to protect all the confidential information relating to business; which unfortunately includes employee roles and responsibilities. To top that their code of conduct clearly states that employees should not seek nor provide letter of recommendation or description of responsibilities. 

Hence nor HR department is in position to issue me a roles & responsibility letter nor my colleagues/managers willing to write and sign a statutory declaration fearing they might loose their jobs.

This puts me in a very tricky position; as I have the reveling / experience letter in standard format issued by the company, which clearly mention start date and end date of my employment; location as well as my designation.

I also do have all the documents to prove my employment in the mentioned company; which include Offer / Joining letter, all the salary slips for 8 years (computer generated); promotion letter; tax statements, provident fund statement, bank statement and company identity card copy....

Please help???


----------



## pranab97 (Aug 30, 2015)

*Same confusion*

Even I am confused regarding this statutory declaration for vetassess . Acs does not accept self declaration . What abt vetassess ? Kindly advice. I am from muscat oman


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Looking for the same answer... Need to know whether Vetasses accept self statutory declaration or not. If anyone can give an idea, that would be appreciate it.


----------



## pranab97 (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes, Vetassess do accept statutory declaration which can be made from your country's embassy if you are staying abroad or from the notary.. it can be a self declaration or can be declaration by one of your colleague . But you have to attach all the documents you have.

I got positive outcome..

thanks


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

pranab97 said:


> Yes, Vetassess do accept statutory declaration which can be made from your country's embassy if you are staying abroad or from the notary.. it can be a self declaration or can be declaration by one of your colleague . But you have to attach all the documents you have.
> 
> I got positive outcome..
> 
> thanks


Hi mate,

Thanks very much for your reply. I am in australia and I am going to do a personal statutory declaration using the NSW template for statutory declarations. However, what additional information did you provide to support your statutory declaration?

I need to do it because in one of the work reference letter from one employer, the description is not very specific but it has only general duties, so I want to include more information in the statutory declaration along with the reference letter and payslips to support my application for the occupation.

Appreciate any aditional advice you can bring me taking into account your own experience.


----------



## pranab97 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi,

You can add your appointment letter, appraisal letter or organisation chart if any stating your position..that may help..


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Does my statutory declaration for VETASSES needs to be from my country's embassy or consulate if i am already in Australia??? or can I simply use any template and use any JP to witness my SD??


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Penning my person experience here.

Vetassess does accept statutory declaration for supporting documents which you weren't able to provide.

I was able to provide organization chart and manager's attestation of my roles and responsibilities. I work in a bank as well. Thus to my best effort, I provided my employment offer letter and pay slips , however vetassess responded that they require organization chart and manager's attestation of my roles and responsibilities as well.

therefore I did a statutory declaration at my country's embassy.


----------



## deepakigidr (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi all,

I am also planning to give stat declaration. Can anyone share their successful experience also if someone can share a template.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melbourneflyers (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi, 

I have the same query. Can anyone please provide a template/sample of Self Declaration made by themselves and got a Positive Outcome. Would really appreciate your help!


----------

